# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  White Cloud Mountain Minnow in the wild

## MrTree

Last Sunday, I went to Wang Zi National Forest Park with a group of fishy boys & girl. The forest park is located at the Hua Du of Guangzhou city, about 2 hours from town center by public transport. 


We paid RMB 20 entrance fee and the trekking trail starts after these few restaurants.



In the pond of one of the restaurant, where they keep some food fish. I spotted some small fish....Initially I thought they were Mosquito fish because of the size! But closer look revealed that they were in fact well fed _Tanichthys albonubes_ ! And of course it's reddish tail makes a difference. 

We started to walk.....quite slowly because my friends are PLANT person..

and we saw this climber flowering! _Mucuna birdwoodiana_



The Chinese name is 禾雀花 , looks quite alike!

----------


## MrTree

The trekking trail is all the way along the stream..but nothing can be found inside. Not even a shrimp...wired...



But along the bank, we found a few Jewel Orchid. 



And along the road, some other very small orchid flowers





There were a little rainy, so I used flash till end of the day.

Some locals were collecting this fern for makan...

----------


## MrTree

Also captured three pc of skink...and turned out to be 3 species..released after photography session at the restaurant of course..

_Tropidophorus berdmorei_, I think..got this from the White Cloud Mountain too.



_Mabuya multifasciata_, I think



_Sphenomorphus maculatus_, I think...caught with my fish net..and lost it's long tail..

----------


## MrTree

Some insects...the pics suck...













And only this one I know.._Pyrobs candelaria_

----------


## MrTree

Nothing much in the stream, since we came here fishing, so we decided to turn back...only completed 1/3 of the trekking tail..supposed to be a 2 to 3 hours trail but we took 3 hours to complete 1/3.....

Back to the restaurant, we asked around where we could catch fish but the answer was nagative..the owner of the restaurant even told me the small minnows are BABY of the big fish inside the pond!! 

So we came back to the entrance, then we stepped into water again..the flow is now slow..



And BINGO! Damn swee!



But majority were _Parazacco spilurus_, 4 big men only caught 20 pc of white clouds...



then as we went further down, at the part where the bus stop is, we collected some _Acrossocheilus parallens_.



And some _Rhinogobius_ sp (Yet to determine) and a _Pterocryptis anomala_.



Then came back took this.



These are most likely released population by the government..but still WILD I must say.. :Blah:

----------


## budak

the colours look much better than shop fish leh. steady lah mr minnow hunter!

----------


## MrTree

> the colours look much better than shop fish leh.


Which wild caught fish is not?  :Grin:

----------


## kuching

Wowww.....that place also got lantern bug!!! My favourite! :Smile:

----------


## MrTree

> Wowww.....that place also got lantern bug!!! My favourite!


It's called "Longang Cichken" in chinese..so alot can be found on Longang tree. They actually appeared in early March, warm winter this year...

----------


## bornNeo

Beautifull fish(es)!!  :Cool:  
Especially the last pic.

Here, fern (green) also use as vegetable, especially in Central Kalimantan. But one must knew the cooking technic, if not it will have  :Confused:  taste.

----------


## Happy Camper

Hello Mr Tree

Amazing photography if you ask me, you are too modest  :Smile: 
I like Mountain Minnows very much, Last week I received some beautiful specimens from a fellow hobbyist. If you care to take a look you can see them in this thread I started on a local forum. There is also a very interesting story of how the fish got its name, please see link below.
http://www.guppiesforyuppies.co.za/c...?TID=2393&PN=1

Thanks for sharing your photos, they are great!

----------


## mervin

mine never look like this in my tank !

----------


## barmby

Wow. Very nice white cloud. Platinum colored somemore.

----------


## ranmasatome

> Some insects...the pics suck...
> 
> Family Chrysomelidae.. i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what i can see... i've added the simple families they come from.. genus can guess but take more time..species have to look closer.. :Grin:

----------


## MrTree

closer pls.  :Razz:

----------

